# Proret.msi



## dmcc (Mar 16, 2004)

The installer app keeps opening when I launch an Office application and needs to install a file from the proret.msi folder. I upgraded to office 11 from Office 10. The proret.msi file it is looking for is for Office 10. I upgraded to version 11 over a year ago. This has been happening for several months, but I rarely use this machine so let it go. These are both legit versions of the software. I have tried installing the files from the CD's but the machine just locks up. I have tried to uninstall the software with no success either. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## sdtex (Nov 14, 2001)

I get this same message and there is absolutely nowhere that I can find where this file can be downloaded. All my Office programs (Word, Excel, Publisher and PowerPoint) were working fine 3 days ago,t hen all of a sudden I couldn't open any of them. The computer was trying to re-install the programs, it seemed, but then stopped asn asked for the original CD's, which I cannot find (it's been over 2 yrs since I originally loaded them). The computer is looking for Proret.msi and then shuts down the install.

I was given the following link at one site:

http://bafoon0.tripod.com/proret.msi

with these directions:

Here is proret.msi, download by right clicking the link, 
then clicking "Save Target As."

When you get your "Insert your Office XP CD" message 
again, simply click browse? and direct the installer to 
the directory where you downloaded proret.msi

but all that did was save it as an HTML file and I couldn't figure out how to use it in place of the file on the CD.

Does ANYONE have any solution on how to get my Office programs back????


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *sdtex*

When you right click and Save Target As,
does it make a difference if you rename the file *proret.msi* before downloading?

Let us know.


----------



## sdtex (Nov 14, 2001)

I tried to rename it but it still doesn't load it. I think it must be looking for soem type of executable file or something............but what do I know??


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

From what I can find below, it looks like you are going to need the CD's for Office XP:
Service packs, updates, and security patches may require the Office XP CD-ROM
HOW TO: Determine Whether a Trial Version of Office Is Installed

This may be a possibility: http://www.windows-questions.org/ftopic27895.html

Or this:
How to replace lost, broken, or missing Microsoft software or hardware

I downloaded the proret file, renaming it *proret.msi* before the download, it was over 3MB.
When I clicked the file, it started the Office XP installation.


----------

